# Help Please! Surfex or Megs Super Degreaser?



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

I have an order ready to go with elite car care for and i need one more item to get me up to £60 for free postage.

I want to try something to replace my AG engine and machine cleaner which i use on my engine, wheel arches, wheels, tyres, door shuts, (pretty much everywhere really - except glass and body work - lol).

So which is best at doing all of those things - Surfex of Megs Super Degreaser? I'd be getting a big gallon container of which ever one i choose.

First one to make it up to 5 recommendations goes on the order.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

Too Late!

I've ordered the surfex.

Please don't tell me the megs is better now. :-(


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

You ordered the right one IMHO


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Surfex HD all day long!


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

Epoch said:


> You ordered the right one IMHO


phew! :thumb:


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

either one should work well. I even use Megs APC+ (orange).


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Surfex is superb :thumb:

10% strength is superb for general grease/grime like door shuts and around bonnets and engine bays that arent a total nightmare. 20% wil clean really nasty areas.

At about 3% it also makes a great pre-treatment for paintwork and wheels etc. Great value when you get those dilutions, and safe water based product


----------



## Grinnall v8 (Feb 18, 2008)

Good to here this I aslo bought this:thumb::thumb:


----------



## RobF50 (Aug 12, 2008)

Surfex is AWESOME !
I need another stab at it tomorrow with my car, as there was engine lacquer over loads of it.


----------



## Padawan scrub (Feb 21, 2009)

Surfex is one of the best products i have used. Cleaned the entire dirty oily cab and engine on my volkswagen Lt 50 and brought both up like new, i even used it on the seats


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Surfex will clean virtually anything, awesome product, just stay away from fabrics.. :thumb:

I was particularly impressed with the way it restores external rubber seals and sunroof seals, brings them up like new. 

Alex


----------



## MaDMaXX (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah, i cleaned off an internal bonnet seal with Surfex and it's great with little effort.


----------



## chrisbond (Feb 13, 2009)

looks amazing results i think i need some of this on my engine bay will it remove most grubby oils on the engine?


----------



## MaDMaXX (Jun 18, 2008)

Yes it should do, even at 10:1 or 15:1.


----------



## chrisbond (Feb 13, 2009)

sounds good did you use a spray applicator or paint brush on


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Yip Surfex is very good.


----------



## MaDMaXX (Jun 18, 2008)

I used a brush and soaked it in watered down in a washing up bowl, but for engine, spray on and agitate with a brush.


----------



## croydesurf (Feb 20, 2010)

MaDMaXX said:


> Yeah, i cleaned off an internal bonnet seal with Surfex and it's great with little effort.


Blimey, that looks amazing. I can't believe the transformation. I will be ordering myself some.

Thanks for posting.

Regards

Mark


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Surfex hd was one of my first purchases made after joining dw. Only just running low now, it dilutes to crazy amounts and still works wonders. I've not found much it won't clean  lovely stuff


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

I have used the Surfex too and it is very useful. Thinking of getting more and looked at the Meguiars as an alternative, but when you compare the extra cost of the Megs and you get over a litre less, the surfex is better value too.

Chris.


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

Surfex all day long!
I use it for all sorts - [email protected] fabrics (or rather clothes) included. I pre-treated a greasey spot on one of my fave t-shirts which has been ruined for a few months with a quick squirt of surfex, bunged it in the washing machine with the rest of the wash and it came out perfect!
Use it for wheels, degreasing my motorbike chain before reapplying, under the seat on the bike, door shuts, engine bay, wheel arches, etc etc etc. Great product and really does the job, Megs SDG I find the chemical smell largely overpowering but its still good product just not as good as Surfex at lower ratios so doesn't go half as far


----------



## MaDMaXX (Jun 18, 2008)

Works a treat cleaning gummed up fuel tanks, carbs etc, and that's watered down still. This was after 3 days submerged in a parts washer wouldn't shift anything.


----------

